# Subway Sandwich removing chemical from it's bread...



## CeeCee (Feb 5, 2014)

Subway to remove chemical from bread

http://usat.ly/1ez31z7


I don't eat at Subway but it's one of my grandson' favorite places.  I've never even heard of this chemical and didnt know it was in the bread but YUCK!

Glad these places are listening to consumers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't eat at Subway either CeeCee, can count the times on one hand that I ate there.  But it is good news to see these restaurants and food companies taking steps to make foods less toxic with chemicals, GMOs, etc.  Baby steps, but it's a move in the right direction for sure!


----------



## Katybug (Feb 5, 2014)

I would rather come home and grill a cheese sandwich than eat there.   Too little actual food and way too much bread, so I never eat there. But happy to know they are cutting back on the chemicals.  I still won't eat there, but it's good effort they're making.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, that ingredient is not used over here and of all the fast food options I think Subway is one of the better ones, especially of you are trying to cut fat and sugar intake. Hubby and I usually share a chicken teriyaki sub on the rare occasions that we grab a quick bite out.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 5, 2014)

> The ingredient is banned in the UK, Europe and Australia,


 


I used to eat there occasionally if there wasn't a fish shop handy but the last one I got was made inedible by the stupid chick who drowned it in sauce I didn't want and smothered it in salt I told her not to put on it all.  I must have been getting a drink and she did it without me knowing 'til I got home and took a bite.  I wouldn't have fed it to the dog!  If it wasn't so far I'd have driven back and made her eat it!  Never went there since.
I did like their bread and the Teriyaki was my fave too. siiiiigh.


----------



## Jambi (Feb 5, 2014)

Katybug said:


> I would rather come home and grill a cheese sandwich than eat there.   Too little actual food and way too much bread, .



I agree. I avoid bread. It's so high glycemic that you might as well just have eaten pure sugar. They do taste good, especially with the full compliment of veggies they offer.

I do 'cheat' and have the occasional grilled cheese; I'm quite good at making them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2014)

USA TODAY misspelled the ingredient - it's  Azo*di*carbonamide, not Azo*dia*carbonamide.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't know about some strange chemical in the bread 

Subway is one of my now and then indulgences - sometimes I hear a pastrami sandwich crying my name -  - not the best pastrami sandwich in the world but better than a poke in the eye with a frozen carrot :sentimental:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 6, 2014)

_The only one i ever bought which was a chicken one was so dry it was like leather_:fword:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

The one in Singleton was really good but think twice about the one in Woopi, the first one was barely passable but that last one... I think she was trying to poison the customers!


----------



## Casper (Feb 6, 2014)

_*We share a footlong sub once a fortnight and we're not complaining.
We like the Melt with honey mustard sauce, Italian Herb bread toasted, yum.
:yes:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 6, 2014)

_The one where i live has all these young kids working in it, i don't think they really care_


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*We share a footlong sub once a fortnight and we're not complaining.
> We like the Melt with honey mustard sauce, Italian Herb bread toasted, yum.
> :yes:*_



....this sounds really good, I'll have to try it.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 6, 2014)

I guess the good news here is that Subway is actually doing something about it and removing the ingredient from their bread. 
I am sure that the people working there have NO idea what is in the bread. I worked at Subway for a while, and they ship in the frozen bread dough, and we just put it out to rise and baked it, so no one at any of the stores knows anything about the ingredients used in the breads at Subway. 
Since the rest of the veggies come in fresh and are chopped or sliced by the workers, it seems like everything there is a lot healthier than having a Big Mac and fries.
Speaking of that, apparently, the burger places are using some strange chemicals in their food processes as well, and hopefully will soon have to upgrade their products, too.

http://www.realfarmacy.com/dominos-mcdonalds-and-wendys-are-serving-up-something-strange/


----------

